# deabting on using a 1946 schwinn frame to whizzer her up



## SJ_BIKER (May 18, 2013)

Anyone have issues with a 1946 schwinn frame as the drop outs are thinner than 1950 50s drop outs..


----------



## thehugheseum (May 18, 2013)

my personal experience says the schwinns unless prewar or wz are crap for whizzers,i ran a cleveland welding frame and forks late 40s-early 50s,if you stiffen the front end on these later cw bikes they are very stout little whizzers,use the late one piece fork lower...........these cw bikes had a naturally wide ass end which makes the belt easier to sit.......schwinns are narrow out back except for wz so theres always some cavemannery out back


----------



## thehugheseum (May 18, 2013)

i have a couple early clevelands im listing today,maybe even a whizzer or 2


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Aug 5, 2013)

thehugheseum said:


> my personal experience says the schwinns unless prewar or wz are crap for whizzers,i ran a cleveland welding frame and forks late 40s-early 50s,if you stiffen the front end on these later cw bikes they are very stout little whizzers,use the late one piece fork lower...........these cw bikes had a naturally wide ass end which makes the belt easier to sit.......schwinns are narrow out back except for wz so theres always some cavemannery out back




What years exactly would that apply to. I have a '66 Typhoon I was considering putting a Skyhawk GT2 48cc engine on.


----------

